# Mako Unicompartmental Knee



## cwilson3333 (Oct 12, 2011)

Doctor said to schedule patient for a MAKO Unicompartment Knee Procedure.

Is this different from CPT 27446?

Never have heard of a "MAKO" knee replacement?

Hope someone out there can let me know if this is just a one-compartment knee replacement, resurfacing, or something entirely different?

Thanks,

CW


----------



## hewitt (Oct 12, 2011)

This link may be helpful!   http://www.makosurgical.com/pdfs/earlyresults.pdf


----------



## hewitt (Oct 12, 2011)

You might want to try beginning with these CPTs 27446, 20985, and S2900.


----------



## scooter1 (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.makosurgical.com/site/index.php/patients/


----------

